# Good news from doctor



## babetoo (Jun 25, 2010)

all of the blood tests i did on tues. came back just dandy. even the potassium, the one i was sweating. i am a happy camper.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2010)

That's great news!  Relax and have a good weekend.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2010)

Things have a way of working for us. Keep being careful and you will be fine, I love great news like this. Way to go.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea!  You must be doing the right things!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 25, 2010)

That is Great News!!!!! Keep on doing whatever you are doing. I looks like it working!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations babetoo,
I know you were very worried. Now let out a big sigh of relief and relax.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 26, 2010)

babetoo said:


> all of the blood tests i did on tues. came back just dandy. even the potassium, the one i was sweating.


 
geez, babe, cut that out. you lose a lot of potassium when you sweat... 

j/k. glad to hear you're well.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that the news is good!

Barbara


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 26, 2010)

babetoo said:


> all of the blood tests i did on tues. came back just dandy. even the potassium, the one i was sweating. i am a happy camper.




That's Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!!!


----------

